# The Bet



## ozzydiodude (May 27, 2009)

My uncle and me were talking about growing under lights in the grocery store one day, when I said you could grow under those new twisty lights(CFL's). "I bet you can't. Aything worth smoking that is" were the next words out of his mouth. That was the begining of this grow and bet. 
The Bet=a new quad-core computer for me against 1lb of top colas from this years harvest outside.
I was not allowed to write anything or ask advice until everything was built and in service. 
*The Rules*
*1:Only light bulbs available in the local grocery stores*
*2:2000 to 4000 max lumens per square foot*
*3:Set up a cloning area,veg area and flowering area*
*4:Have to use store bought soil*
*5:Have to use store bought Fertilizers*
*6:Have to start from seed, take clones and harvest seedlings and clones all under CFL's only*
*7:For safty all light fixtures can be bought at lowes or hardware store(light sockets, fans electrical*
* wires etc.)*
*8:Can not take clones longer than 3 inches*
*9lants have to be 12 inches tall to put into flowering*
*10:1 plant has to be reveged*

The cloning area is 9"x9"x10" it is the cubby hole in a waterbed headboard with 1 6700k 1700L CFL's

The veg room is 16"x48"x48" with 9 6700k 1700L CFL'S and 3 fans (1 in/1 out and 1 on plants)

The flowering room is 26"x52"x72" with 14 2700k 1650L CFL's and 2 40watts T8 48' 2700k 4000L and 5 fans (2 in/2 out and 1 on plants)

The soil is Permier Pro-Mix BN 85% peat/ 15% vermiculite and perlite

The fertilizers are Neptune's Harvest Fish and Seaweed
                          2-3-1 for veg and 2-4-1 for flowering
                          Superthrive will be use also.
Water is Distilled

I have two strians of Purple Bud a F1 and F2 that will be use for this grow

Seedlings are 10 days old in pictures and 1 is a tripold seeds started 4/24/09


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 27, 2009)

odd, why agree to rules 3,8,9, and 10?  These things have nothing to do with his statement.  I think you can show him up though.  If you are allowed up to 4,000 lumens per square foot I bet yo can still do something nice.  Good luck, I think the odds are in your favor with your grow knowledge.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 27, 2009)

*
i like the challenge
mind if i get comfy and sit in and :watchplant:  
:48:*


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 27, 2009)

Thank NYC the answer to your question is we were every drunk over a couple weekends when coming up with the rules. Rules 3 is to have flowering, vegging and clones all growing at the same time when I am able to start taking clones. I was not going to be able to post about the bet at first because of everyone giving advice. He know who I am but is to chicken to post himself, afraid for LEO finding him.
The plant are in there 5 week and have been transplanted
the ones in the brown pots are PB F1 and in cups that are being transplanted now(yes I'm taking a doobie break) to 2 litre bottles. I have the tripold in the Dr pepper may try to bonzai it for fun.


----------



## cubby (May 27, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The cloning area is 9"x9"x10" it is the cubby hole in a waterbed headboard with 1 6700k 1700L CFL's


 


    There will be NO cloning in the "cubby" hole.........


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> There will be NO cloning in the "cubby" hole.........


 


:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2009)

Subscribed..Has uncle done any growing? and you gave the cloneing area size what about the veg and flower?  thanks for shareing with us..take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 28, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> There will be NO cloning in the "cubby" hole.........


The first try at cloning in the "cubby" hole:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Subscribed..Has uncle done any growing? and you gave the cloneing area size what about the veg and flower? thanks for shareing with us..take care and be safe:bong:


 
Have another:bong:





> The veg room is 16"x48"x48" with 9 6700k 1700L CFL'S and 3 fans (1 in/1 out and 1 on plants)
> 
> The flowering room is 26"x52"x72" with 14 2700k 1650L CFL's and 2 40watts T8 48' 2700k 4000L and 5 fans (2 in/2 out and 1 on plants)


 :joint: :stoned: :aok: :rofl:
Yes, Him and Grandpa have grown since the late 60's off and on.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2009)

:giggle:  Okay :bong:


Think my head was stuck in the "cubby hole" :rofl:



:ciao:


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 28, 2009)

:watchplant:
im watching:joint:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 28, 2009)

will try to stay tuned.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 31, 2009)

:watchplant:





:bong:


----------



## smokybear (May 31, 2009)

I'm excited to see this one. Keep us posted with pics and good luck! Take care and be safe.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 31, 2009)

good luck


----------



## purplephazes (May 31, 2009)

its good to see oz !..that you have the gahoolies to have a crack at a grow with such limited resources (this is great to see ..LOL ) i suppose you can start hammering your computer now lol !  and make some room for the new one coming ! peace and all the best ! where's my chair ...aahh found it !!


----------



## 420benny (May 31, 2009)

This looks like a fun project. I am rooting for you. 
"The stoner is too buzzed at the moment. Please fry again later" Benny original quote


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2009)

Here are a few pictures from Friday (week 5 since planting)
The one PurplebudF1 had naturally split into two main stocks
The first three pict are the natural forker
The 4th pict is the top of a F1
all F1 are 5" to 7" inches tall they lost 2" when I transplanted into the bigger containers 1 gallon pots


----------



## Newbud (May 31, 2009)

:aok: :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: :bolt:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 7, 2009)

Herw are a few pict at week 6 the first female has showed without changing the lights from 24/7 All plant are 10 th 13 inches the tallest two were tranfered to the flowering room Friday
Pict 1 & 2 are of the PBF1's and Pict 3 is the F2 that looks the most like the F1 at this time it will be a canidate foe backcrossing.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 7, 2009)

:yay: on the girl andgreen mojo for  many more to come :48:


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like your well on your way to owning a new computer.


----------



## MJ Child (Jun 7, 2009)

Looking good.  Will continue to follow


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2009)

Is there much purple showing?

I have a Purp that everything is purple but the actual leaf part. Stem and all veins are dark purple. It is pretty cool looking


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 7, 2009)

I have one tha has been purple since the 2nd set of leaves. Like your's the the leaf is green but the stem and veins are purple I have a F2 the same way I hope one is male that can be backcrossed.The more purple the better with lotsa crystals is what I'm after this grow.

Uncle has done figured out he is buying me a new computer. He has not given up but know the KO is just a coule month a way. 
The growth is slower under the CFL in IMO. I figured to be cloning the first time this week but it look like it will be next week.
The plants all most doubled this week with only one plant showing streaching.  The lower branches are starting to grow now so I just have to wait on then to grow then it will be on to the next faze. All 3 areas growing at the same time.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 7, 2009)

Well then bro Purple Mojo your way!


----------



## Newbud (Jun 8, 2009)

*MOJO*


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 8, 2009)

extra purple mojo!!! your way


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 9, 2009)

looks like a win to me 
keep it up!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2009)

Have you picked what laptop you want yet?


----------



## umbra (Jun 9, 2009)

Clearly, you are going to win. However, as you mentioned the growth is not as vigorous with the cfl. Flowering wont be either. Whatever your yield turns out to be...it could have been tripled. I know, you know what you are doing and this is more of an exercise to prove theory, but getting the plant to grow and flower isn't that hard. Now what I want to see is a gram per watt using cfl's. j/k lol.


----------



## smokingjoe (Jun 9, 2009)

:watchplant: looks interesting.  Out of curiousity what's the prize when you win the bet? Edit: Missed the prize in the OP


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

"Dude"!!!   your getting a DELL  :yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2009)

How's it growin ozzy?


----------



## wrathkill (Jun 25, 2009)

the quad core is as good as yours looks to be coming along goooood!  is it AMD or Intel?


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jun 25, 2009)

how goes it? im hopin u win the bet! things are lookin good so far :hubba: :bong: :fly: :watchplant:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 26, 2009)

:yay: :banana: It worked after 3 days of trying it finally let me post pictures.
Due to having to move intown for awhile the PurpleBud's now have a home in the sun out. 
The ladies(PurpleFrosting) in the pictures are the first and second plant to show female, 2 male have been cut down.I am moving all the plants to the flowering room today except the 2 female that will be used for mothers for now. They have 6 or 7 branches bewteen them that will be the first clones will take pictures when I take the clones


----------



## tcbud (Jun 26, 2009)

Missed the beginning of this, need to find a chair in this crowded room.
more PURPLE mojo


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 13, 2009)

Time for a update the Purple Frosting in pict 1& 2 are 3 weeks into flowering

The plant in pict 3 is the natural branching plant that was female. planning the reveg her after harvesting her.

Pict 4 is a purplebud that is covering with trichesomes as soon as she started budding she did not bransh so will try to reveg her also if smoke is worth it.

Pict 5,6 & 7 are the three Purple Frosting to be chosen for Mothers they were the first to show sex and 2 sex under 24/7 .

Lost all but 2 Purplebud(lucky they are females)to heat and *spider mites* used a threee way attack to rid grow room at this time. 1)Neems oil first day 2)50/50 ISO/Ice cold water second day 3) natural cannabus insecticide (see sig) third day 4) Ice cold water four day 5) wait three days 6) repeat steps 1 thur 4. Then use as needed when you see evidents of bugs.


Purple Frosting 3 week in flowering in pict


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 13, 2009)

ohh she looks lovely ozzy :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2009)

Dudes Getting a Dell...


Have you taken any clones?  and how is Uncle doing?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 14, 2009)

Planning cloning tomorrow will post pict

Uncle is as rotten as every.

Mom doing great the pacemaker did wonders.

Oldest bro living back at home with her freeing up some of my time can play more with plants now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 18, 2009)

Here are the pictures of the clones taken on the 15th. I took 3-1 1/2" clones and 9-4 to 6" clones. The small clones are in the cubby hole and the 9 in cups using the "super simple cloning method" are in a old stereo cabnet I lined with mylar and installed 2 fans( 1 intake & 1 exhaust) with 4 -26 watt 6700k 1750 L CFL's

With the clones now growing in the cubby hole I have all three areas going. this proves that CFL can be use for all stages of growth. As I have stated IMO CFL growth rates are slower but if you are where they are the only way you can grow they will work.


----------



## Locked (Jul 18, 2009)

Looking great Ozzy...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 10, 2009)

Ozzy is awful at journals

 Due to the spider mites I harvest the budding plants. The smoke was good just not top shelf. The three plants I used for mother showed the best resistance to the mites. They where the three that never showed major damage. I have trans planted the first round of clones and have them in veg room now, and have taken the 6 clones for the second set of clones, will grow the C1 in veg for 2 weeks the flower them. pictured below are the C2 and the top of mother #2 I did the best I could with this cam To show you the purple stems, branches and stalk. This is the main female growth wise. since I have kept up the mite treatments she has been the fastest and tightest growing lady.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 10, 2009)

I hate mites!!! benny sends his special green mojo to help nuke them buggers. Good luck oz.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2009)

sorry  about the mites  ozzy..any updated pics..how are the little ones today?  is  Uncle  :crY;  yet:giggle: take care and be safe


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2009)

:yay: :banana: :woohoo: 3 day and finally got the server not buzy. Will smoke a bong or 3 or 4 etc, and look at pic and explain

Picts 1,2 and 3 are the 3 different genetic of PurpleFrosting That I have from the 10 seeds started orginally. Pict 4 is the 2nd set of clones that are rooted.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 23, 2009)

Those plants look hungry, feed them.


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 23, 2009)

What kind of locally bought fertilizer are you using? I hope you win the bet. I like CFL, and I have used it for vegging my plants, but I guess it will be really hard to get big buds from the low amount of light you are allowed. I will be following.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2009)

TEG you are right, IMO of Neptune's Harvest ferts they don't have the nutes for good MJ growth. The bottle says 1/2 cup for outside plants and this is just not enough nutes as the pict show.

Once these clones are  harvested the Bet is over and all plants will be switched to one of the nutes designed for MJ 

Thanks to all who have stoped by

Be safe and stay stoned
Ozzy


----------



## tcbud (Aug 23, 2009)

As 4u said, "Dudes getting a Dell",
Good Job Ozzyo...very very good job.
servers is busy...is it okay with you if I BIU here? Pass.
Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah  me too..:bong:  server sux..lets BIU  right here:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2009)

Bong here bong there we smoke everywhere the BHC ers

GDSOBMFA server(gosh darn son of baptist Minster from Alabama)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2009)

hey oz..be careful  wouldnt want ya get Banned in own thread:rofl:  BIU  :bong:


----------



## IRISH (Aug 24, 2009)

i'll hit that ozzy. . know how you feel man about server issue. it's happening to all of us.

so did he pay up, or is he trying to play squirrel? ...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hey oz..be careful wouldnt want ya get Banned in own thread:rofl: BIU :bong:


 
For what? where did I break the rules. bent to the breaking maybe.

Irish uncle will pay up as soon as the clones are harvested. Would you squirrel out of a bet with the one that grows your meds?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2009)

:ciao::bong:  :watchplant:


----------



## Mutt (Aug 24, 2009)

> For what? where did I break the rules.





> gosh darn son of baptist Minster from Alabama



*17*.You will not discuss politics, religion, saints or sports.

Guess you won a 3 day ban. :rofl:

joking around


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> *17*.You will not discuss politics, religion, saints or sports.
> 
> Guess you won a 3 day ban. :rofl:
> 
> joking around


 

*Mutt*   you  jokester..ya scared me...good thing i read all post..i about  to die there..:rofl:


----------



## IRISH (Aug 24, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Irish uncle will pay up as soon as the clones are harvested. Would you squirrel out of a bet with the one that grows your meds?


 
  ...


----------



## DonJones (Sep 5, 2009)

How do I subscribe to this thread so I can follow it?

A newby that does always understand computer instructions.

Than you.

Don Jones


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

im with ya my friend
i been subscribed for ever..but dont let ,e know..when there been an update..the site is faster tho..take care be safe ozzy:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 4, 2009)

Uncle paying up with the harvesting of these buds. 2nd Gen Clones (clone from clone) proving you can grow year round with CFL"s. You will not get the amount you do from HID lights or T-5 Fluors, but as long as you grow good genitics(?) you will be able to grow top quality smokes.

How just to decide what computer to get. No laptop the keyboards are to small. Quad-core a must.. Any sggestion?


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 4, 2009)

I have been wondering about that for some time. Can you really create a mother from a clone... It seems like you can. Are there any dangers of doing so? Or is the quality of the plants the same.. In that case you could just keep growing from the same seed for lots of generations.

You have to get the Radeon 5850 for the computer.. Most important part!


----------



## 420benny (Oct 4, 2009)

Ozzy, my Dell 1710 vostro has a big keyboard. I like it. $800


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 4, 2009)

RiskyPack you can keep a strain going for years by cloning from a clone. Most people use a clone as a mother, By taking clones then flowering the mother you can determon if you like that strain want to keep it growing. If you have 2 or more female 1 maybe the best strain for your taste. Even though the seed were the same strain does not mean the Genos will be the same in each seedling. and


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh ok.. So by cloning you can get the same buds harvest after harvest.. This will definitely be the way I want to go when I get more space.. Right now I only have 50 x 50 cm to grow my crop, but when I get more, I think I'll keep my closet for the mother, and then grow clones in a flowering room... Do you need to veg clones before putting them into flowering?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 4, 2009)

yes, By vegging the plant you give it time to grow roots and sun leaves. the better root ball and more sun leaves the more nute and energy available for the plant to grow buds


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 8, 2010)

nice job ozzy 
its been months since ive been on so im just say hi and wow to some
so what kind of com did/are you getting?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL...I never saw this GJ...congrats on the bet Ozzy, so yeah, what kind of comp did you get?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 8, 2010)

just read through the thread as it just popped up so what you get?

haha that 4u was a funny dude why the hell dude get banned


----------

